# support groups in Nottingham



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi! I'd like to know if there are any support groups in Nottingham, England


----------



## David72 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes, there is the Nottingham Social Anxiety Group:

http://www.meetup.com/Nottingham-Social-Anxiety-Autism-And-Mental-Illness-Group/

Good luck!

David


----------

